# Using REW on laptop...USB audio interface?



## DHilliard (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello everyone; new to the forum:

I recently downloaded REW. What a thoughtful, fantastic program!
My question is: I plan to use a laptop for EQing, etc various rooms. As you know, they only have a mic in and headphone out. 
What I'd like to know is if I can use a USB audio interface (ie Behringer U-CONTROL UCA202 or equivalent) for my audio in/out. If so, please tell me what I need to do as far as software, setup, etc.
If NOT, what can you suggest. 
I didn't find this information browsing the forums. If it's there, please direct me.

Thanks so much,
DHilliard


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

You can absolutely use the Behringer UCA202 for REW. It's not as high-quality as some other USB interfaces, but it should get the job done for regular residential use of REW.

Just a side note, but you might as well get the UCA222 as it's the same price but comes with free software.


----------



## DHilliard (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey whubbard, thanks for the quick reply and info on the UCA222.
Now, can you give me a brief description of how to "interface" it with REW, or is that covered elsewhere, OR is it covered in the REW documentation?
Thanks again for the help!

DHilliard


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

I happen to have just put it into a PDF, but you can also read the instructions here.

The Behringer will come will instructions on how to install it, but it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## DHilliard (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I haven't ever tried using a USB audio interface before. I suppose the computer (Windows XP) will see it as a sound card and install it as necessary. I hope to find out soon (have to order the interface first!).

Once again, thanks for the help.
DHilliard


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have any trouble getting it setup, just leave a post here. I get email updates to my threads and I've got the UCA222 so I can help.


----------



## DHilliard (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay, "just one more" quick question and I'll be through (for now!).

Can you recommend an interface that has XLR with phantom power? I would like to use my SPL mic if possible directly into the interface. I know m-audio makes one, but don't know if I can use it for the "loopback" in REW to calibrate.

AGAIN, thanks.
DHilliard


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can use the M-Audio Fast Track or MobilePre but you'll also need something to covert the RCA to XLR. I use a ART Cleanbox in my system (for going from XLR of the BFD to the RCA of my sub). I'm assuming it would work for you to in this application. 

You know you'll have to use an SPL meter anyways right? You need the 75dB reference.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!




DHilliard said:


> Okay, "just one more" quick question and I'll be through (for now!).
> 
> Can you recommend an interface that has XLR with phantom power? I would like to use my SPL mic if possible directly into the interface. I know m-audio makes one, but don't know if I can use it for the "loopback" in REW to calibrate.


There seems to be a bit of confusion here. If you’re going to use the SLM’s mic and line output, that doesn’t require XLR jacks or phantom power. You can connect the meter straight to the UCA222, RCA to RCA. The only reason for an interface with a mic pre-amp (XLR) and phantom power is if you intend to use a separate measurement mic, such as the Dayton EMM-6.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for catching that Wayne! My brain read directly over SPL and just saw mic.


----------



## DHilliard (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input. I've been away (from the computer) so haven't been able to respond. I'm "just about" ready to order the USB interface, either the Behringer UCA2x2 or M-Audio Fast Track. BUT I would like a little more info / suggestions.

I do have access to a Behringer ECM8000 ref. mic., the Radio Shack 22-3055 SLM, and a DI box

Given the choice, I'd rather use the ECM8000 and order the Fast Track (or maybe go with the "Avid Recording Studio". Sells for $83.75 on Amazon.

-OR- do you have a better suggestion. 

I'm trying to:
1)keep the cost down
2)keep the quality as high as practical
3)use what I already have access to
4)use the fewest cables possible

I know using the UCA & Radio Shack SLM meets #'s 1 & 4 the best, but I'd really like to use the ECM8000 for its response.

If I use the Fast Track, am I correct that for calibration I can take the Line Out and run it into the mic input (via Direct Box), then afterwards plug the ECM into the mic input on the Fast Track?

Okay, enough! I really appreciate your input and your patience. Again, this is the first time I've used a USB audio interface, and I only want to buy one; the right one(!)

Thanks yet again,
DHilliard


----------



## Jef Bardsley (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, another suggestion would be the Tascam US-122MKII.

Basically the same thing as the Fast Track, it's built like a tank and several here have suggested it's so flat it doesn't need a .cal file. $79.99 @ several places on the net, B&H offers free shipping.


Yes, you can calibrate them with your DI, assuming it's not going to introduce any errors of it's own.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I highly recommend the Tascam US-122MKII. It looks like its well built. I am just waiting for my ECM8000 condenser mic to show up then I can start measuring with REW


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What are your expectations / goals in using REW? If it’s only to measure and equalize a subwoofer, then you can just use your SLM with our calibration file (assuming it’s the Radio Shack model) and a cheap sound card like the Behringer UCA.

If you’re interested in full range measurements, especially for equalizing, then it might make sense to upgrade to the M-Audio or TASCAM. However, you really need a custom calibrated mic for that. An ECM8000 with a generic calibration file will get you “ballpark” response readings at best; you certainly don’t want to equalize your system based on something like that. Check the response graph on the Meters and Mics Calibration Files page to see how much variance there is between ECM samples.

Bottom line, unless your buddy has an ECM8000 with a custom calibration file, it won’t be of any more use to you than the simple SLM, for all practical purposes; hence no reason to go with an upgraded sound card.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DHilliard (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello again everyone. It's been a long time, but I'm here again for more of your insightful input(s).

Due mainly to the suggestions here, I ordered the Tascam US-122MKII. It works just fine! Just what I needed, and combined with REW, makes a great tool combination!

Now I have another project (If I need to move this to another thread please let me know). I recently obtained a Zoom R16 recorder. It has 2 phantom power mic jacks, but of course I'd like one more. 

SO, here's the question. Does anyone know of a way I can use the Tascam as JUST a phantom-power mic preamp? I want to be able to bypass the computer (not needed in this case) and just have it supply phantom power to the mic inputs. I'll use the outputs of the Tascam to go into the R16 as line inputs. I've tried it with a AC power to USB power adapter, but it doesn't work. 
Any suggestions or ideas? 

Thanks again for being so helpful in the past.
DHilliard


----------

